# Mail order trees and seeds.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone order seeds (heirloom) or bare root fruit and nut trees via mail or the internet? I am looking around for a reliable source with great plants and good prices. I tried several in the past with mixed results. Zone 6. Suggestions?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have ordered seeds quite a few times online. A few times I have ordered 'trees' that should not have even been classified as saplings. For those hard to find plants, herbs and fruit bearing shrubs I recommend Gurney's Seed and Nursery - America's Most Complete Seed and Nursery Company Since 1866. Get on their mail order list or email list and you will get some great coupons. Fall is the best time to order things as they are having clearance sales. I have never had a problem with gurneys, I wish I could say it was that way with some of the other major mail order companies. If you have a problem or a concern they have great customer service.

They have a place on the site you can enter your zip code and it will show you what will grow in your area.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in Amish country so I can get seeds from the locals that are pretty incredible. We have used the website Burpee Seeds and Plants - Home Garden, Vegetable Seeds, Annual Flowers at Burpee.com


----------



## Clay (Feb 13, 2015)

These guys are pretty good.

Garden Tools | Organic Seeds | Organic Fertilizer | Garden Supplies | Organic Gardening Supplies

I've used them with good results.


----------

